# Demo Spiel zum Testen der PC Leistung



## alphos (31. Mai 2017)

Hallo Leute, 

weiß jemand wo man ein Spiele-Demo herunterladen kann, womit man seine PC Leistung gut austesten kann? 

Es geht mir in erster Linie darum mal zu schauen wie viel mein RAM maximal schlucken kann. Ich habe da nämlich die Vermutung, dass er nur die Hälfte der tatsächlichen Kapazität (8GB) zur Verfügung stellt (wegen Mainboard Inkompatibilität). Ich bräuchte also ein Spiel das etwa 4-5 GB RAM benötigt. Etwa 1,7 - 2 GB gehen an Windows, somit hätte mein Arbeitsspeicher mind 6 GB an Platz bieten müssen. Das Spiel muss dabei auch nicht unbedingt richtig flüssig laufen, es würde mir schon reichen währenddessen einen kurzen Blick in den Task-Manager zu werfen um zu sehen wie viel Speicher gerade verwendet werden. 

Falls es wichtig ist, hier sind alle Daten zu meinem Rechner: A8-5600K (4x 3,6 Ghz), ZOTAC GeForce GT 730 4096MB DDR3, 8GB DD3 1333 

Ich danke euch für Tipps!


----------



## drstoecker (31. Mai 2017)

Doom gibt es als Demo auf Steam was relativ aktuell ist bzw. Noch nicht so alt.


----------



## HisN (31. Mai 2017)

Dishonored 2 gibts als Demo auf Steam, ist auch nicht ganz so Anspruchslos gegenüber der CPU wie Doom^^
Aber solange Du keine zwei Monitore hast, würde doch ein kurzer Blick in den Taskmanager die Speicherlast reduzieren?


Wie wäre es wenn Du ein Programm nutzt, dass Dir den Speicher vollhaut, so wie Du es einstellst? Z.b. LinX.

Außerdem zeigt Dir doch Dein Taskmanager bzw. der Resmon, den man aus dem Taskmanager starten kann an, wieviel Speicher für Dich "benutzbar" ist.


----------



## alphos (31. Mai 2017)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Doom gibt es als Demo auf Steam was relativ aktuell ist bzw. Noch nicht so alt.



Danke! Meinst du das Spiel hier: DOOM on Steam


----------



## alphos (31. Mai 2017)

HisN schrieb:


> Dishonored 2 gibts als Demo auf Steam, ist auch nicht ganz so Anspruchslos gegenüber der CPU wie Doom^^
> Aber solange Du keine zwei Monitore hast, würde doch ein kurzer Blick in den Taskmanager die Speicherlast reduzieren?
> 
> 
> Wie wäre es wenn Du ein Programm nutzt, dass Dir den Speicher vollhaut, so wie Du es einstellst? Z.b. LinX.



genau daran habe ich auch die ganze Zeit gedacht aber gleichzeitig gehofft dass mir vielleicht jemand einen Tipp geben könnte wie das Spiel in einem minimierten fenster spielen kann... Danke für den Tipp mit dem Programm, werde ich auf jeden Fall mal ausprobieren.

Meintest du dieses hier: LinX - PC-WELT 
Dort wird vom CPU test gesprochen, oder kann es auch RAM testen? Wäre nett von dir wenn du mir einen Link zum Programm mitteilen könntest.



HisN schrieb:


> Außerdem zeigt Dir doch Dein Taskmanager bzw. der Resmon, den man aus dem Taskmanager starten kann an, wieviel Speicher für Dich "benutzbar" ist.



Ja, das ist wahr, aber der Info traue ich nicht so. Vielleicht irre ich mich aber es könnte doch sein, dass es sich um einen theoretischen Wert handelt. das System weiß wie viel RAM installiert ist (auch theoretisch) und wie viel gerade gebraucht und der restliche Speicher wird daraus errechnet. Zudem zeigt mir CPU-Z SPD nur die Hälfte. Das war auch der Grund warum ich stutzig wurde.


----------



## HisN (1. Juni 2017)

Du könntest auch ein OSD benutzen. Wie das geht: Klick auf Beobachte in meiner Sig.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nQfNOgxKNd8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und das Bezahl-Modell von Windows beruht darauf, wie viel Speicher Du installiert hast. Windows (selbst, nicht irgendwelche Tools, sondern der Taskmanager) ist da relativ genau. Ist selten, dass das abweicht. Was zeigt denn Dein Taskmanager an, wenn ich fragen darf? GPU-Z zeigt doch 8GB verbaut an und ließt nur den SPD falsch aus.


----------



## alphos (1. Juni 2017)

HisN schrieb:


> GPU-Z zeigt doch 8GB verbaut an und ließt nur den SPD falsch aus.



Es handelt sich bei mir scheinbar um dieses besondere Modul hier: 
[Sammelthread] High Density DDR3 Memory ("nur für AMD"?)

Dort schreibt er, dass sie mit A55 Chipset nicht laufen sollen und laut seiner Tests mit nur halber Leistung (kapazität) bei manchen Intel Systemen. Ich habe nämlich A55 Chipset. Es kann sein, dass der Fehler später mit einem BIOS/Chipset  Update behoben wurde so dass sie nun auch mit A55 laufen, aber wegen den SPD Werten hatte ich den Verdacht dass das Modul evtl. nur die Hälfte der Kapazität zur Verfügung stellt. 

Aber ich hab es jetzt mit Prime95 ausgetestet, so wie es aussieht läuft das Modul doch mit voller Leistung bzw. stellt seine volle 8gb Kapazität zu Verfügung. Ich habe es während des Tests fast voll laufen lassen (über 7GB) und im Task-Manager beobachtet. PC lief dabei weiterhin stabil, das heißt müsste alles tip top sein.


----------

